# Bargain Book Finds (June 2012) - Please, No Self Promotion



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Post your found bargain* books here.

Click here for the May 2012 bargain book thread

This thread is for all to post their Bargain book finds, no self-promotion please. Please do not link through other sites -- use KindleBoards affiliate or generic Amazon links.

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps people who check the thread whenever they see the "new post" indicator or who have the thread set up for "notify." Thanks for your consideration!

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Please do not post here or ask someone to do so on your behalf. You may post in the bargain book threads open to authors, found here:
I'd Buy That Book for a Buck
Bargain Books Under $3
(These links may also be found in the Book Bazaar Threadipedia & FAQ sticky thread.) Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. Thanks!

Tip: typing the title of the book in the post as well as adding the image will help people searching for the book!

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

*'bargain' generally means under $5 (inside US - price may vary in other countries) . . .but, buyer beware: prices can change without notice so look before you click!


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I read this recently and enjoyed it. It's currently $4.90.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

This one is currently $2.99


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

Highly rated UF from Macmillan - this has been on my wish list forever.

Darynda Jones - First Grave On The Right $2.99


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

These are all Historical Romances on sale.

.99

   

1.99

   

2.99

   

There are also a bunch of Karen Ranney books down to 4.99.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Concrete Blonde, by Michael Connelly is $2.99. Part of the Harry Bosch series. If you picked up "The Harry Bosch Collection, Volume One" when it was fairly inexpensive a year or so ago, this book is already included.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

They're BACK!

Still Life: Adventures in Taxidermy $1.79 at this posting.


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

A Discovery of Witches - Deborah Harkness - $2.99. I heard this was a one-day only sale (6/10/12), so if you want it, you should get it today just in case.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

City of Veils, by Zoe Ferraris currently $2.99

Murder mystery with a female protagonist/investigator in modern Saudi Arabia. I'm interested in the setting and character, and the reviews on Amazon and Goodreads seem pretty good. The author is an American woman who lived in Saudi Arabia "for a time in the 1990s" with her then husband. I'm wishing that her credentials as a local expert were a little stronger, but I'll give it a try for three bucks.


----------



## Marguerite (Jan 18, 2009)

worktolive said:


> A Discovery of Witches - Deborah Harkness - $2.99. I heard this was a one-day only sale (6/10/12), so if you want it, you should get it today just in case.


This was a very good book, in my opinion. I got it from the library because it has been so expensive. Her next book in the series is out in less than a month so they are trying to create a buzz. I liked it so much that I am considering buying it.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

The Kindle Daily Deal today is Carbs & Cadavers by J.B. Stanley. I got another one in this set when it was free earlier and have been keeping an eye on the rest of the series. They are usually in the $8-9 range so I have been passing.
For those of you who have to read a series in order - this is the first one


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

How to Read Literature Like a Professor $1.99 at this posting


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

How the Beatles Destroyed Rock n Roll:An Alternative History of American Popular Music, by Elijah Wald

$1.99 at this posting. From Oxford University Press, no less! Presumably they are a bunch of squares...


----------



## BookDaddy (Sep 22, 2011)

Betsy, I'm confused. I'm interested in supporting members' books, but when I go to Book Bazaar, I am taken to this page where I read "no self-promotion", and notices that such posts are being diverted elsewhere. Where? I thought this page _IS_ Book Bazaar.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

BookDaddy said:


> Betsy, I'm confused. I'm interested in supporting members' books, but when I go to Book Bazaar, I am taken to this page where I read "no self-promotion", and notices that such posts are being diverted elsewhere. Where? I thought this page _IS_ Book Bazaar.


There are two threads in the book bazaar where self promotion by authors is not allowed, Bargain Books and Free Books. Every other thread on the 492 pages is an authors promotion of their books.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Cowgirl Way: Hats Off to America's Women of the West, by Holly George-Warren $1.76 at this posting....

I grabbed this without paying close attention and didn't notice that it is written for grades 3-6!  Some readers may still be interested in it anyway, based on the photos displayed on the Amazon site, some photos and their stories might be interesting on an iPad or a Fire.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

A Tree Grows in Brooklyn, by Betty Smith. $2.99 at this posting


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Two from the Dave Robicheaux Series by James Lee Burke now at $3.99


----------



## djgross (May 24, 2011)

Great suspense on sale for 99 cents! Contains a three chapter excerpt of Never Tell: A Novel of Suspense (Ellie Hatcher) which released today.


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

This is one of my favorite series and the last book in it is now 1.99 
The first book Need is 3.99.


----------



## Sean Patrick Fox (Dec 3, 2011)

Tyrus Books is having a sale on a bunch of their books. Some great authors:

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=tyrus+books#/ref=sr_st?keywords=tyrus+books&qid=1340231592&rh=n%3A133140011%2Ck%3Atyrus+books&sort=price

Three Reed Farrel Coleman novels and a book from Ken Bruen about crime writing. Got 'em all.


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Get this now!!! Only $1.99 *Ya missed it. Price is back at $11.99*

One of the best - baseball - small town - feel good books I've read.


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

This is a good price for Jennifer Estep's Mythos Academy series (YA paranormal) - a bundle of the first three books and prequel novella for $9.99. I've read the prequel and the first book and definitely recommend them.


----------



## Sporadic (May 1, 2009)

This is more than $5 but it is also 12 novels and 1 novella in a single collection.

$15.99



Baltasar & Blimunda (1987)
The Year of the Death of Ricardo Reis (1991)
The Gospel According to Jesus Christ (1994)
The Stone Raft (1995)
The History of the Siege of Lisbon (1997)
Blindness (199
The Tale of the Unknown Island (1999)
All the Names (2000)
The Cave (2002)
The Double (2004)
Seeing (2006)
Death with Interruptions (200
The Elephant's Journey (2010)


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

This book is the first published by my local newspaper, and is currently an Amazon exclusive.. after a few weeks it will be available on Nook and I think ipad (not sure and I've tossed the article).

Anyway it is currently $2.99 (yes it is also free if you have Prime and haven't borrowed a book yet this month) and looks interesting.. this reporter has followed crime in OC (Orange County, California) for decades.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Another book I have just heard about:

Call Me Tuesday (novel based on her real life)

$2.99


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

American Caesar, by William Manchester, $3.99 at this posting.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Some nice sales, these are all historical romances.

3 Laura Kinsale on sale for 2.99 each.

  

And 3 other for 2.99


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

Blood and Bullets - James R. Tuck - $2.99. Urban Fantasy. There's also a prequel novella called "That Thing at the Zoo" available for $0.99.


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

The Iron Knight by Julie Kagawa - last in her Iron Fey (YA) series - $4.99. I highly recommend this whole series and I'm so excited to see the price lowered on the last book.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Several of the Patrick O'Brian Napoleonic sea warfare novels are marked down to $3.99.


----------



## Sporadic (May 1, 2009)

$1.24


----------



## Sporadic (May 1, 2009)

$0.46


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

City of Bones (Mortal Instruments Series- Book 1) $0.99


----------

